
Show HN: A Student and Layoff Hiring List - docoleman36
https://entrylevel.io/layoff-list
======
docoleman36
Hey Hackers,

We have been asked, what are we doing to help recent grads or people affected
by COVID 19? Many students will be graduating soon during a time when
companies stopped hiring. Inspired by others, we put together a form & a
layoff list to help those that were affected.

Please add your resume to our public list. We will be sharing this list
publicly with our job network and people at companies that are hiring.

Please let us know if you have any feedback or questions!

P.S. We are working on a Twitter bot to randomly pick one candidate from the
list to post their resume/info on our Twitter daily.

